# 6 String Drop G bass string guages?



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 14, 2011)

Needing to get opinions on bass string guages. I have a 34in scale 6 string bass that I am playing with in drop G. I have a .155 on the lowest G and it isn't nearly big enough. Looking to get them through Circle K strings but I don't want to waste money on another pack of strings that just can't handle it again. Any suggestions?


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 15, 2011)

SSO member knuckle_head is the set designer at Circle K, perhaps he'll see your post and help you out. Or if you contact him through the CKS site he can help you choose the right set.
I assume you mean GDGCFBb. The only .155 i know of is by Octave 4 Plus.
Looking at the Circle K tension chart http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart.pdf a .155 would have very roughly 30 pounds tension - extra light.
The CKS drop tune sets have all strings at equal tension in the drop tuning. You could use the D'Addario tension chart http://www.daddario.com/upload/tension_chart_13934.pdf to discover what your favourite tension is (the D'Addario charts can be used to approximate tensions of other brands, but use the chart for your type of string. The 'long scale' charts are for 34") and then use the CKS tension chart to choose the set with that tension. CKS strings are super-flexy loose-feeling so it is recommended to choose a set slightly heavier than you think you need. Remember to order a CKS *drop tune* set, your lowest string will then match the other strings in tension.
So what's your favourite gauge for your D or a standard E?


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input man. I actually posted this for my bass player because he is kind of gear and computer illiterate. Kinda just does w/e we tell him to do. He plays pretty hard and with a pic. I normally have to go back and redo his recordings myself because I have a little more control than him. He cant help but slap that loose string around. We will need these pretty tight.  I'll look at those charts and see what I can come up with. Then I might hit up knuckle head. Im 22 and havent played bass since I was 15 lol I didn't even know what the guages even were then so I have no answer to your question. lol.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 16, 2011)

What ixlramp said 

Also, what bass you're using makes a difference... the scale length, the woods, the pickups, etc. I'm using a Brice 6 string tuned the same way, and a 135 DR isn't bad (tho still loose). It's true that a tighter string will give you higher overtones, but that low G is only going to get so bright. 

I'd love to hear what you end up with, and how it sounds! Post something when you get it all together!


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 17, 2011)

FingersuvfireNfury said:


> He plays pretty hard and with a pic. I normally have to go back and redo his recordings myself because I have a little more control than him. He cant help but slap that loose string around. We will need these pretty tight.


Okay i'll suggest 45-50 pounds for medium-tight / tight tension, so perhaps the .182 or .190 set here Circle K Strings - Standard Drop-tuned 6 Strings going by the CKS chart. Best to contact CKS through the site before ordering they're happy to advise. You'll need to file the nut slots wider, be careful not to deepen the slots and make sure the slot floors retain their curved valley shape as this is what centres the string in the slot. Also, top loading bridge? CKS don't work with through body stringing.


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 18, 2011)

A drop tuned .190 set will give you similar tension to a .110 E string. The drop .182 set will have similar tension to a .105 at E.

The .190 should be a good place to start IMO.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiya k_h!


----------



## knuckle_head (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to be a stranger


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 21, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> Okay i'll suggest 45-50 pounds for medium-tight / tight tension, so perhaps the .182 or .190 set here Circle K Strings - Standard Drop-tuned 6 Strings going by the CKS chart. Best to contact CKS through the site before ordering they're happy to advise. You'll need to file the nut slots wider, be careful not to deepen the slots and make sure the slot floors retain their curved valley shape as this is what centres the string in the slot. Also, top loading bridge? CKS don't work with through body stringing.



That is what guitar techs are for.  and thanks a bunch for all of your help.


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Nov 21, 2011)

knuckle_head said:


> A drop tuned .190 set will give you similar tension to a .110 E string. The drop .182 set will have similar tension to a .105 at E.
> 
> The .190 should be a good place to start IMO.



Thanks for the help. That's probably where we will start then.


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury (Dec 21, 2011)

knuckle_head said:


> A drop tuned .190 set will give you similar tension to a .110 E string. The drop .182 set will have similar tension to a .105 at E.
> 
> The .190 should be a good place to start IMO.



We just got our bass set up with the new strings. We went with the .182 and decided to stick to the G# tuning we were already in rather than dropping the 1/2 step down. The .182 is PERFECT for G#! Thank you guys so much!


----------

